# Jensie and the hour 18/9



## iLB (3 Sep 2014)

Yup.

http://cyclingtips.com.au/2014/09/v...man-says-he-is-really-convinced-he-can-do-it/

Funking awesome.


----------



## Herzog (3 Sep 2014)

Just got my ticket, really hope he gets it (and perhaps holds it for more than a month...)!!


----------



## StuAff (3 Sep 2014)

Hope to celebrate with him when he pops over for a charity ride the following Saturday.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Sep 2014)

I just spotted that it will be on Eurosport tomorrow evening!


----------



## dan_bo (17 Sep 2014)

Massive!


----------



## e-rider (17 Sep 2014)

sounds like a test run for Fabian - surely he has no real chance of breaking the record


----------



## ColinJ (17 Sep 2014)

e-rider said:


> sounds like a test run for Fabian - surely he has no real chance of breaking the record


The UCI have changed the rules again to allow more sensible technology to be used, but they have not restored Boardman's old 56.375 km record so JV 'only' has to beat the current 49.xxx km record, which he thinks he can do.

He knows that Wiggins, Cancellara or Martin would probably soon take the record off him but holding it for a short while would be a great way to end his career.


----------



## 400bhp (17 Sep 2014)

ColinJ said:


> The UCI have changed the rules again to allow more sensible technology to be used, but they have not restored Boardman's old 56.375 km record so JV 'only' has to beat the current 49.xxx km record, which he thinks he can do.
> 
> He knows that Wiggins, Cancellara or Martin would probably soon take the record off him but holding it for a short while would be a great way to end his career.



When I heard on Eurosport that he had to beat 49 point odd KM I thought it must have been a mistake. Clearly not. Reckon he'll have it for about a week.


----------



## StuAff (17 Sep 2014)

Agreed that he's probably Spartacus's stalking horse. But while Fab and the others have been hinting, murmuring, and generally Not Having A Go, Jens has MTFUd and is actually attempting it. And I think he'll do it. Looking forward to congratulating him in person.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Sep 2014)

400bhp said:


> When I heard on Eurosport that he had to beat 49 point odd KM I thought it must have been a mistake. Clearly not. Reckon he'll have it for about a week.


I would be pretty chuffed to be a world record holder for a week!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Sep 2014)

Knowing Jens he'll probably go out and showboat for half the time and then fall back.


----------



## Hont (18 Sep 2014)

Apparently Jens has done something horrible with his mother (sort of NSFW)

https://twitter.com/thecoureur/status/512280777732534272/photo/1


----------



## Brightski (18 Sep 2014)

Right I'm ready I hope Jens is


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Sep 2014)

What UK time does this start?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (18 Sep 2014)

Now, Eurosport.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Sep 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Now, Eurosport.


You'll need to do a running commentary. I am too poor to afford Eurosport! Lol


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Sep 2014)

How long does it go on for?


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> How long does it go on for?


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Sep 2014)

55 14 is the ratio, gentlemen start your calculators.


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Sep 2014)

http://www.cyclingfans.com/node/15609

Youtube link, get Hola plugin for Chrome/Firefox

Set country to US.


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Sep 2014)




----------



## Hont (18 Sep 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> You'll need to do a running commentary. I am too poor to afford Eurosport! Lol


There are loads of people tweeting live so you can follow it on Twitter, if you're stuck at work.


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Sep 2014)

He's off 24 second lap
followed by 16 odd
I'm gonna put on some trip hop and get beer.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Sep 2014)

I wonder how the commentators will get on with rider identification


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Sep 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> http://www.cyclingfans.com/node/15609
> 
> Youtube link, get Hola plugin for Chrome/Firefox
> 
> Set country to US.


Brilliant. Got it thanks.


----------



## Fnaar (18 Sep 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> http://www.cyclingfans.com/node/15609
> 
> Youtube link, get Hola plugin for Chrome/Firefox
> 
> Set country to US.


Top stuff, thank you


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Sep 2014)

He's doing a good job of work, tapping out the tempo etc etc.


----------



## Brightski (18 Sep 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> You'll need to do a running commentary. I am too poor to afford Eurosport! Lol


I'm too poor for it as well but I've still got it


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Sep 2014)

Will he eat anything?


----------



## Dayvo (18 Sep 2014)

Don't want to put the mockers on the great man, but he's looking fluent and relaxed but still maintaining his tempo.

GO JENS!


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Sep 2014)

re food 1 hour effort, pre eating should be good enough.

He has no water bottle either.


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Sep 2014)

Must be hurting like hell now.


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Sep 2014)

400w avg ......


----------



## Sods_Laur (18 Sep 2014)

This is awesome stuff.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Sep 2014)

Can't believe how exciting watching one rider going round a track can be. Looking great.


----------



## screenman (18 Sep 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Will he eat anything?



No food, no drink.


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Sep 2014)

Awesome, come on Jen.


----------



## raindog (18 Sep 2014)

where are the Jensie haters?

is that a back light under his saddle?


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Sep 2014)

Brilliant. Had a wee tear in my eye.


----------



## Brightski (18 Sep 2014)

Boom


----------



## Dayvo (18 Sep 2014)

Magnificent. 43 years old, too! 

Reckon he could have done another 23 of those straight off, too.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Sep 2014)

Graeme Obree has just tweeted congratulations saying great to see a new record in the books.


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Sep 2014)

raindog said:


> where are the Jensie haters?
> 
> *is that a back light under his saddle?*



hah, it's the SRM head unit!


----------



## TissoT (18 Sep 2014)

What a way to go out.. he is a hero .... pity it was nt a Manchester


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Sep 2014)

Absolutely superb!!

Didn't notice how many laps he actually covered though, was it about 195??


----------



## TissoT (18 Sep 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Absolutely superb!!
> 
> Didn't notice how many laps he actually covered though, was it about 195??


Think it was the 200 mark or just over....edit 204


----------



## Sods_Laur (18 Sep 2014)

His pizza is well deserved.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Sep 2014)

Despite think he's a complete tit, that was some ride. Well done Jens (you former doper)


----------



## StuAff (18 Sep 2014)

Yay! I'll be congratulating him in person on Saturday morning.


----------



## davester65 (18 Sep 2014)

Congrats to you Jens, great ride.......that should certainly shake the tree.........i'm now looking forward to SirBW, FC & TM all having a crack at beating the new record sometime soon. I have a sneaky feeling Boardmans annulled 56.375km may even get surpassed.......watch this space :-)


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (18 Sep 2014)

Is it true that the track had to go to an altitude training camp before Jensie started the hour record and that when Jensie falls off the tarmac gets road rash? 

Brilliant ride by the big man. Bring on the other 3................Wiggins, Spartacus and Martin.


----------



## StuAff (18 Sep 2014)

I was slightly disappointed he took 60 minutes to do the hour. And he didn't lap himself either.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (18 Sep 2014)

StuAff said:


> I was slightly disappointed he took 60 minutes to do the hour. And he didn't lap himself either.


Exactly, i had been reassured that Jensie could actually do the hour in UNDER an hour!!


----------



## Keith Oates (19 Sep 2014)

I couldn't see it out here but that was an impressive way to end your cycling career, well done to him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Ponting (19 Sep 2014)

I didn't get to see any of it but great record. Does this mean my Francesco Moser track mitts are now obsolete?


----------



## dan_bo (19 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> Despite think he's a complete tit, that was some ride. Well done Jens (you former doper)


Whys that? Interested.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Sep 2014)

I was doing the Cragg Vale descent this afternoon and glanced down at my GPS and saw that I was only doing 51.1 kph _downhill_, which put JV's record in perspective!


----------



## dragon72 (19 Sep 2014)

raindog said:


> where are the Jensie haters?



I was really rooting for him to get it as the previous record holder was almost certainly a doper.
Mind you, Jens grew through the East German system in the late 80's, was a teammate of many a convicted doper throughout his career and has ridden like a demon well into his 40's.
But then again, he made breakaways watchable, he's funny and friendly, and told his legs to "Shut up!", so what's not to like?


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2014)

It's a world record, but not a new world record in truth. Nobody has ridden it under these new rules before including the Czech doper.
possibly Slovakian!


----------



## davester65 (19 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> It's a world record, but not a new world record in truth. Nobody has ridden it under these new rules before




That's the one thing i don't understand about it, the UCI have removed the restrictions on bike technology, which now allows carbon frames, disc wheels, TT/Tri Bars and riding positions similar to Obree's "Superman", why haven't they reinstated Boardmans 56.375km from 1996?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Sep 2014)

Aye, I did a bit of reading up on it today and it seems that it's typical Jens tittery; so I retract my previous congratulations but maintain that he's a tit and a doper


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Sep 2014)

davester65 said:


> That's the one thing i don't understand about it, the *UCI have removed the restrictions* on bike technology, *which now allows* carbon frames, disc wheels, TT/Tri Bars and *riding positions similar to Obree's "Superman"*, why haven't they reinstated Boardmans 56.375km from 1996?



Incorrect.


----------



## davester65 (19 Sep 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Incorrect.









Expand


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Sep 2014)

The UCI rules that govern rider position do not allow a superman position to be adopted.


----------



## davester65 (19 Sep 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> The UCI rules that govern rider position do not allow a superman position to be adopted.



Ok, so what about Obree's 52km ride from 93?


----------



## ColinJ (19 Sep 2014)

davester65 said:


> Ok, so what about Obree's 52km ride from 93?
> 
> View attachment 56816


They banned that *before* Superman!


----------



## davester65 (19 Sep 2014)

This is what doesn't make sense.......look at the progression of the riding styles........does any one of these positions give a significant advantage against the others....and if so...how do they measure it?


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Sep 2014)

davester65 said:


> This is what doesn't make sense.......look at the progression of the riding styles........does any one of these positions give a significant advantage against the others....and if so...how do they measure it?
> 
> View attachment 56817
> View attachment 56818
> ...



You will need to be clearer about what it is that doesn't make sense?

You can easily determine if a position offers a significant advantage by measuring or calculating a riders CdA.


----------



## davester65 (20 Sep 2014)

The thing that i don't understand is why they haven't re-instated Boardmans 56km record, i fail to see where any significant gains can be made from the 3 different riding positions, but i can see where significant gains can be made from different bikes.

from the pics...
Pic 1 is a banned position on a banned bike
Pic 2 is a legal position on a banned bike
Pic 3 is a legal position on a legal bike
Pic 4 is a banned position on a banned bike

so if Jens had ridden the Lotus bike on Thursday his "new record" wouldn't stand?


----------



## ColinJ (20 Sep 2014)

The UCI either have to say that anything human-powered is ok in which case everybody would have to ride recumbents with fairings to stand a chance against everybody else who did OR they make rules about what is allowed and what isn't, which is what they have done.

The problem was that they had different rules for the hour record compared to other timed events, which made no sense whatsoever. The new rules make sense to me.

As for 'failing to see' how gains could be made from different positions ... The records set using the 'Superman' position show how efficient it was. Nobody has got close to them using more conventional positions.


----------



## StuAff (20 Sep 2014)

davester65 said:


> The thing that i don't understand is why they haven't re-instated Boardmans 56km record, i fail to see where any significant gains can be made from the 3 different riding positions, but i can see where significant gains can be made from different bikes.
> 
> from the pics...
> Pic 1 is a banned position on a banned bike
> ...


Colin's nailed this. And the Lotus would not be eligible.


----------



## davester65 (20 Sep 2014)

> The new rules make sense to me.
> 
> As for 'failing to see' how gains could be made from different positions ... The records set using the 'Superman' position show how efficient it was. Nobody has got close to them using more conventional positions.



The new rules make sense to me too...but why re-instate the use of TT/Tri bars/bikes and not re-instate past records gained using similar equipment?

If the Superman position was too advantageous why was Obree's 52km record annulled using the tuck position? Surely both cannot be better than the now legal position which is half way between?


----------



## ColinJ (20 Sep 2014)

I think what the UCI want is to have riders riding something that looks like a 'pretty normal' bicycle and using a position that is 'pretty normal'. They have decided that tribars, disk wheels, aero helmets etc. are allowed, but extreme positions, different sized wheels and so on are not.

Other sports change the rules from time to time so old records no longer make sense. Didn't they do it for the Javelin, because throwers were starting to endanger people by throwing the old ones too far?


----------



## StuAff (20 Sep 2014)

davester65 said:


> The new rules make sense to me too...but why re-instate the use of TT/Tri bars/bikes and not re-instate past records gained using similar equipment?
> 
> If the Superman position was too advantageous why was Obree's 55km record annulled using the tuck position? Surely both cannot be better than the now legal position which is half way between?


The 2000 UCI hour record rule changes (that effectively turned the clock back to Merckx in 1972) introduced the 'Best Human Effort' category- Boardman and Obree's superman runs, amongst others, were retrospectively put into that section. The latest changes have been a reset- Best Human Effort no longer exists, and Boardman's 56km run no longer counts as the bike would not be legal under current track regulations. Therefore the mark Jens had to beat was Sosenka's.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Sep 2014)

While I can see the of need for equipment regs, the UCI's handling of the matter in the Boardman/Obree days was monstrously cack-handed and at times outrageously unfair, and effectively killed a golden egg laying goose, as the hour record was a hot property at the time and there was much interest and they turned it into a mess that no one was interested in trying. Hopefully we are going to see a less cack handed era.


----------



## davester65 (20 Sep 2014)

Don't get me wrong...i'm all for the rule changes, the ultimate pro cycling challenge is back! That's got to be a good thing. I think we're going to see some fantastic attempts at this record over the next 18 months. I vividly remember screaming and shouting at the telly 20 years ago when Boardman and Obree went at it hammer and tong for a couple of years. My whole point of debate is that i don't think the riding position is that significant, i think the bike is.........remind yourselves of this ride from the tour 20 years ago

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjJ60Kx2j8I

still unsurpassed to this day.........and CB rode in the style that has since become the standard.


----------



## themosquitoking (20 Sep 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I think what the UCI want is to have riders riding something that looks like a 'pretty normal' bicycle and using a position that is 'pretty normal'. They have decided that tribars, disk wheels, aero helmets etc. are allowed, but extreme positions, different sized wheels and so on are not.
> 
> Other sports change the rules from time to time so old records no longer make sense. Didn't they do it for the Javelin, because throwers were starting to endanger people by throwing the old ones too far?


Yep and they appear to have done it for triple jump too after Jonathan Edwards stopped jumping.


----------



## jarlrmai (21 Sep 2014)

55km/h on a road TT..
Jesus. H. Christ.


----------



## StuAff (21 Sep 2014)

Of course, the UCI ignores the really, really fast stuff....the streamlined recumbent record currently stands at 91.56 km....


----------



## Rob3rt (21 Sep 2014)

@davester65 you keep saying that position is not that significant, yet the bike is. This is the opposite of the reality of things. The rider on the bike accounts for the vast majority of overall drag, therefore reducing the drag of the rider through position optimization is by FAR the greatest contributor to increased speed.

Even within the bounds of a normal, UCI time trial/pursuit position an optimized position could be worth several minutes over a non-optimized position in a 40km time trial. When I say optimized, this might involve only very minor changes, some not even visually detectable to the untrained eye, vs a non-optimized position.


----------



## Beebo (24 Sep 2014)

Wiggins has now said he wants to target the hour record as well.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/29336253


----------



## ianrauk (1 Nov 2014)

I see that Jen's record has gone already 

*Matthias Brandle beats Voigts hour record*


----------



## HF2300 (1 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> I see that Jen's record has gone already
> 
> *Matthias Brandle beats Voigts hour record*



See http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/hour-record-may-contain-spoilers.168156/


----------



## ianrauk (1 Nov 2014)

HF2300 said:


> See http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/hour-record-may-contain-spoilers.168156/




Ta


----------

